# 2021 Nissan Altima 2.0 SR Turbo



## Pearlwhiteturbo21 (Dec 11, 2020)

Good Afternoon All,

I am new here, just joined. I have a few quick questions about my car, was hoping somebody can help me?

I have the 2021 Nissan Altima 2.0 SR Turbo. I would like to purchase a cold air intake, preferably K&N, unless others have a better option for me. However, I am having trouble confirming the exact model that will fit my motor? Is it the same as the 2.5 motor?

Also, can i put a blow off valve on the turbo? Any help with advice or an option would be great!

Thank you.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There may not be any available that is specifically designed for your Altima, yet. The 2.0L engine used in your Altima is very different than the QR25DE that's been in the Altima since 2002. The 2.0L is revolutionary in design in that is has variable compression ratio accomplished by connecting rods that have a pivot in them. Being used as an option engine in the current Altima and in the Infiniti QX50, there are not a lot of them out there to provide a lot of performance modification info nor warrant the production of a lot of aftermarket parts production; what I mean by that is a company has to put millions of dollars into development of such parts, so there has to be enough of a market for them to recoup that investment and make a profit, otherwise there's no incentive for them. There are lots of aftermarket parts for Camaros and Mustangs because there are tons of them out there and they are popular! Also, the 2.0L VC turbo engine isn't really made for performance; they were made for gas mileage and torque. Nissan clouts V6 performance with 4-cyl. gas mileage, but the road reviews of the engine haven't been all that great, saying the engine isn't that great with gas mileage is kinda "meh" as far as performance. The only thing I can tell you about removing the blow off valve is that it will definitely void the powertrain warranty. With such a technically advanced and unproven engine (which is probably expensive to replace and almost non-existent in salvage yards, I'd advise against doing it until more is learned about it. The factory air cleaner is already a "cold air intake" design, and even if there was an aftermarket option, most of these systems really don't make much in significant performance to warrant the cost and are more about looks and intake sound than actual horsepower when it comes to daily drivers.


----------



## Pearlwhiteturbo21 (Dec 11, 2020)

smj999smj said:


> There may not be any available that is specifically designed for your Altima, yet. The 2.0L engine used in your Altima is very different than the QR25DE that's been in the Altima since 2002. The 2.0L is revolutionary in design in that is has variable compression ratio accomplished by connecting rods that have a pivot in them. Being used as an option engine in the current Altima and in the Infiniti QX50, there are not a lot of them out there to provide a lot of performance modification info nor warrant the production of a lot of aftermarket parts production; what I mean by that is a company has to put millions of dollars into development of such parts, so there has to be enough of a market for them to recoup that investment and make a profit, otherwise there's no incentive for them. There are lots of aftermarket parts for Camaros and Mustangs because there are tons of them out there and they are popular! Also, the 2.0L VC turbo engine isn't really made for performance; they were made for gas mileage and torque. Nissan clouts V6 performance with 4-cyl. gas mileage, but the road reviews of the engine haven't been all that great, saying the engine isn't that great with gas mileage is kinda "meh" as far as performance. The only thing I can tell you about removing the blow off valve is that it will definitely void the powertrain warranty. With such a technically advanced and unproven engine (which is probably expensive to replace and almost non-existent in salvage yards, I'd advise against doing it until more is learned about it. The factory air cleaner is already a "cold air intake" design, and even if there was an aftermarket option, most of these systems really don't make much in significant performance to warrant the cost and are more about looks and intake sound than actual horsepower when it comes to daily drivers.


Thank you for your reply. Very detailed. Not looking to void my warranty by any means, I appreciate your reply.


----------



## Tom jerry (Jan 13, 2021)

What do u need


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Pearlwhiteturbo21 said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> I am new here, just joined. I have a few quick questions about my car, was hoping somebody can help me?
> 
> ...


The turbo system already has a factory blow off valve, which is called a recirculator, that's specially engineered to recirculate metered air. If you were to replace it with an aftermarket blow-off valve, you might end up with undesireable engine operation and possible engine damage. So you want to make that *blow-off noise* that a lot of modified turbo cars make.


----------



## rogermoore (Mar 1, 2021)

Pearlwhiteturbo21 said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> I am new here, just joined. I have a few quick questions about my car, was hoping somebody can help me?
> 
> ...


Yes, SR 2.0T has an inbuilt/ factory-installed blow-off valve, anf going for an aftermarket blow-valve may not be reliable enough. Though what's your exact purpose of getting the same? as the 248 hp motor is super slick and going for aftermarket BOV will affect the efficiency and engine groaning.


----------



## TalonJH (Apr 29, 2021)

If you are still looking for an Intake, AEM told me they are working on theirs currently.

"We assure you we are in the development stages of our 2.0T Altima kit. A vehicle has been brought in and scanned. We have begun the CAD (Computer Aided Design) process. We hope to have a kit available soon."


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

smj999smj said:


> Being used as an option engine in the current Altima and in the Infiniti QX50, there are not a lot of them out there to provide a lot of performance modification info nor warrant the production of a lot of aftermarket parts production; what I mean by that is a company has to put millions of dollars into development of such parts, so there has to be enough of a market for them to recoup that investment and make a profit, otherwise there's no incentive for them. There are lots of aftermarket parts for Camaros and Mustangs because there are tons of them out there and they are popular!


I can tell you the proportion of turbo VC's we see at our dealership is small, maybe 10% compared to the NA 2.5L VC. The good news is, the VC systems don't seem to be a failure point on either version. We were all terrified about that when the '19's arrived, since every other OE attempt at VC has been a dismal failure from a reliability standpoint. Now it looks like Nissan got it right, we recently had our first VC Altie roll in with over 100K on the clock and we're not seeing VC-related issues. Keep in mind that this is an infant technology. When tuners discover the real power of ramping compression instead of popping the blowoff, I think _really_ good stuff is going to happen.


----------



## TalonJH (Apr 29, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> I can tell you the proportion of turbo VC's we see at our dealership is small, maybe 10% compared to the NA 2.5L VC. *The good news is, the VC systems don't seem to be a failure point on either version.* We were all terrified about that when the '19's arrived, since every other OE attempt at VC has been a dismal failure from a reliability standpoint. Now it looks like Nissan got it right, we recently had our first VC Altie roll in with over 100K on the clock and we're not seeing VC-related issues. Keep in mind that this is an infant technology. When tuners discover the real power of ramping compression instead of popping the blowoff, I think _really_ good stuff is going to happen.


From a reliability standpoint, this is really good to hear. How have the mated CVTs been holding up? People are still worried about them but I haven't been seeing many actual failures in this gens CVT.


When I bought mine, it was I believe 1 of 2 on the lot. I rarely see other owners online. To be honest though, the 2.5 AWD seems to be doing pretty well. I'm loving my VC turbo though. It's a great car and fun to drive when I want it to be.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

TalonJH said:


> From a reliability standpoint, this is really good to hear. How have the mated CVTs been holding up? People are still worried about them but I haven't been seeing many actual failures in this gens CVT.


CVT's will always be CVT's. Same old story, change the dang fluid and add a series cooler after the warranty is up and they'll run forever. Drive-and-forget, the 4-cyl versions will crap someplace between 80K~120K depending how much lead is in your foot. The only mystery is why I need to educate customers about it, Nissan should be doing that. We'd be replacing a whole lot fewer CVT's.


----------



## Drinkslinger79 (May 8, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> CVT's will always be CVT's. Same old story, change the dang fluid and add a series cooler after the warranty is up and they'll run forever. Drive-and-forget, the 4-cyl versions will crap someplace between 80K~120K depending how much lead is in your foot. The only mystery is why I need to educate customers about it, Nissan should be doing that. We'd be replacing a whole lot fewer CVT's.


----------



## Drinkslinger79 (May 8, 2021)

I just handed down my 2013 2.5 Altie with 183k, I ran the hell out of it without any issues from the CVT or anything else. I’m one of those “if you ain’t first your last” type drivers. I currently have a Platinum VC-turbo and run it the same way, hope to get the same return from this one. I did see where K&N makes an air filter for the 2.0, it my give you a little more growl if that’s what you’re looking for.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Drinkslinger79 said:


> I did see where K&N makes an air filter for the 2.0, it my give you a little more growl if that’s what you’re looking for.


...and kill the engine before its time, for absolutely no gain.

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/a ... 7316301475










It's the reverse Nike thing, just _don't_ do it.


----------



## rjones6362 (Oct 21, 2021)

*Pearlwhiteturbo21

I installed the AEM Cold Intake system on my 22 Altima SR Turbo this year (yes it fits 2022 models but results may very given that its for the 2019-2021. Not sure if there's a real difference from the 2022 model ECM work in progress). So far it's holding up pretty well and looks great but It'll cost ya $$$ ($500)! I pieced together OEM LED fog lights which were plug-n-play (the wiring already exists in the bumper) ran me around $500. Be advised you need the steering wheel combo switch with the fog light switch and the proper tools to remove the steering wheel. (2019+ switch wraps around the steering rack unlike the 2013-18 models unfortunately)
I'm a diehard Stillen guy so it was only natural to grab the Stillen splitter which fits like a glove and looks cool ( looked a little too aggressive at first). It'll run you some change too $$$. 
If you want a Tune that's safe, not permanent, untraceable (after unplugged) and plug-n-play go to TDI tuning website. They're based in the UK and have done extensive research for the KR20DDET to make a piggy-back tune system. It'll run you near 500 with Bluetooth option so you can pick different maps/stages from 1 to 7 using a smartphone app. Yes, they ship here to the USA! I purchased mine for the future. I'm still breaking in the engine so I haven't installed it yet.





































*


----------



## rjones6362 (Oct 21, 2021)

"Fast religion" has a 50/50 BOV + reference adapter that'll run you over $300 together. It looks promising and it'll give you the sweet sound at high boost. I haven't purchased it yet but if I don't find a different brand I'll also purchase this for future applications. Check out their website.

Word of advice, don't cheap out on mods!


----------



## Edwincillo (7 mo ago)

rjones6362 said:


> *Pearlwhiteturbo21
> 
> I installed the AEM Cold Intake system on my 22 Altima SR Turbo this year (yes it fits 2022 models but results may very given that its for the 2019-2021. Not sure if there's a real difference from the 2022 model ECM work in progress). So far it's holding up pretty well and looks great but It'll cost ya $$$ ($500)! I pieced together OEM LED fog lights which were plug-n-play (the wiring already exists in the bumper) ran me around $500. Be advised you need the steering wheel combo switch with the fog light switch and the proper tools to remove the steering wheel. (2019+ switch wraps around the steering rack unlike the 2013-18 models unfortunately)
> I'm a diehard Stillen guy so it was only natural to grab the Stillen splitter which fits like a glove and looks cool ( looked a little too aggressive at first). It'll run you some change too $$$.
> ...


Hello. Did you install the tdi tuner? Greetings


----------



## rjones6362 (Oct 21, 2021)

@Edwincillo , I'm waiting until after I break-in my engine. Probably will install it after 1500 miles. It's under 1000 miles right now. I actually reinstalled my stock intake and swapped the stock filter for for the K&N high flow filter. My SR 2.0 Turbo is a 2022 which has a slightly different ECU/ECM from the 2019-2021 so it couldn't properly calculate the air to fuel ratio so it didn't operate at full capacity (got two "Lean Codes"). So now I have to wait until they make one for the 2022s.


----------



## domnickjerron (6 mo ago)

If you were to replace it with an aftermarket blow-off valve, you might end up with undesireable engine operation and possible engine damage.






Nox Vidmate VLC​


----------



## Edwincillo (7 mo ago)

rjones6362 said:


> @Edwincillo , I'm waiting until after I break-in my engine. Probably will install it after 1500 miles. It's under 1000 miles right now. I actually reinstalled my stock intake and swapped the stock filter for for the K&N high flow filter. My SR 2.0 Turbo is a 2022 which has a slightly different ECU/ECM from the 2019-2021 so it couldn't properly calculate the air to fuel ratio so it didn't operate at full capacity (got two "Lean Codes"). So now I have to wait until they make one for the 2022s.


Any updates in the tdi tuner? Greetings


----------

